# [hal/dbus] dbus silencieux à l'insertion d'un CD... (résolu)

## lithium

je vient de passer à gnome 2.8, impatient de jouer avec gnome-volume-manager ben j'ai été plutot surpris...

rien, il ne se passe rien du tout quand j'insère un CD ou une clé USB

dbus-monitor --system reste parfaitement silencieux quoi que je fasseLast edited by lithium on Mon Oct 11, 2004 2:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## erwan

* Tu as configure udev correctement ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/udev-guide.xml

* Tu as mis "hal" dans ta variable USE avant de compiler gnome-vfs ?

----------

## lithium

1) oui

2) non, je vais voir ça, mais je ne pense pas que ça influe directement sur dbus...

----------

## lithium

dbus toujours muet...

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon moi j'ai installé :

dbus 0.22-r1 hal 0.2.98 et udev 034, j'ai juste mis a grub  gentoo=nodevfs pour lui dire de ne plus utiliser devfs au profit de udev. J'ai aussi ajouter le service hald au démarrage.

Et la premiere fois tout a marché (j'avais coché toutes les options dans gvm) puis apres ca marche plus... donc je pense que ca peut venir de la configuration ...

Du coup j'ai installé ubuntu warty 4.10 qui elle est installée avec gnome 2.8 et udev, hal, dbus marche correctement et a chaque fois. Donc j'ai copié tous les fichiers de config nécessaires, je les met en ligne si ca peut aider quelqu'un :

http://prodigy44.dyndns.org/ubuntu/utopia/

Moi j'ai pas encore eu le temps de voir ce qui clochait, mais dès que j'aurai le temps je ferai un tuto ... (ici et fr.gentoo-wiki.com)

Voila

----------

## lithium

Merci baucoup Prodigy44 !

il me manquait le script event.d/hal

EDIT : enfin il repère ma clé USB mais pas les CD/DVD  :Sad: 

EDIT2 : En fait même sans ce fichier il repère ma clé

----------

## Prodigy44

oui

bon en fait je me suis mal exprimé

tout est monté correctement il monte bien CD/DVD et clé usb

mais il faut que je passe par le menu Ordinateur (computer://) puis apres que je clique dessus, moi ce que je souhaite c'est l'option "Browse removable media when inserted"

voila ...

sinon je viens de copier le fichier hal et comme tu dis ca change rien

----------

## lithium

d'accord donc on est deux a avoir ce problème  :Smile: 

----------

## omné

Nous sommes 3.

Comme je n'ai jamais pris le temps d'essayer d'écrire mes propres règles udev je croyais que c'était à cause de ça. Mais peut-être en effet les lecteurs de cd devraient au moins être détéctés et montés automatiquement quand on y met un CD...

----------

## Prodigy44

hum c'est pas un probleme 

c'est juste que :

1) on s'est pas plongé dessus

2) y a pas de doc de dispo (wiki/forum/site)

donc on s'y met et hop  :Smile: 

sous ubuntu mon appareil photo etait reconnu...

----------

## rémus

c la meme aussi pour moi mais c normal c pour eviter d'avoir trop de chose en memoire et si vous avait remarquer il le demonte si vous ne l'utiliser pas pendant un moment

perso j'aime bien le systeme de demontage mais je suis pour un montage a l'insersion

----------

## lithium

Et y'a pas moyen qu'on ai le choix...

pis je scrute changelog et ebuild, et je ne trouve pas trace de ça...

----------

## lithium

J'en etait sûr que ce n'etait pas normal !

c'est parce que hal ne recherche pas udevinfo ou bon endroit !

alors un p'tit coup de ln -s /bin/udevinfo /sbin/udevinfo et ça roule !

Bon, un autre problème avec gnome-volume manager maintenant quand j'insère un DVD :

```
libhal.c 840 : Error sending msg: No property storage.drive_type on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_Vidocq

** (gnome-volume-manager:18358): WARNING **: manager.c/548: cannot get storage.drive_type

```

----------

## rémus

cool super merci je vais esseyer tout de suite

----------

## rémus

corrrection pour moi c

 ln -s /usr/bin/udevinfo /sbin/udevinfo

que je doit fair

----------

## lithium

arf pour gnome-volume manager j'utilisait une vieille version CVS vennant de je ne sais plus où dans mon portage overlay =)

ça marche au poil maintenant  :Laughing: 

----------

## lithium

et j'ai trouver comment les démontés en appuyant sur le bouton eject du lecteur  :Very Happy: 

echo 0 >/proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock

dans /etc/sysctl.conf pour un effet permanent :

dev.cdrom.lock = 0

bon maintenant faut que je lui fasse executer rox à la place de nautilus pour parcourir les CD pour que ce soit parfait  :Smile: 

----------

## lithium

Trouver (rhhaaa comme c'est bonh quand ça roule tout seul !  :Very Happy: )

faut se rendre à la ligne 52 du fichier manager.c dans le dossier src

du paquet gnome-volume-manager et remplacer la commande nautilus blabla %m par rox %m  :Smile: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon j'ai fait comme vous avez dit le lient symbolique et pour le cd rom mais il se passe toujours rien quand je branche la clé usb voici ce que j'ai : 

dbus-monitor --system

```

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceAcquired; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.18

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB8411A0D0000

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_ea0_2168_200_-1_342EB8411A0D0000_0

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_host_1

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_1_0_0_0

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceCreated; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.19

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceDeleted; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.19

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_8_0

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=PropertyModified; sender=:1.0

int32:1

string:scsi.generic_device

boolean:false

boolean:true

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=PropertyModified; sender=:1.0

int32:1

string:info.capabilities

boolean:false

boolean:true

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=NewCapability; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/scsi_1_0_0_0

string:scsi_generic

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=PropertyModified; sender=:1.0

int32:1

string:block.have_scanned

boolean:false

boolean:false

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=PropertyModified; sender=:1.0

int32:1

string:volume.is_partition

boolean:false

boolean:true

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device; member=PropertyModified; sender=:1.0

int32:1

string:block.no_partitions

boolean:false

boolean:false

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceCreated; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.20

signal interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=ServiceDeleted; sender=org.freedesktop.DBus

string::1.20

signal interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager; member=DeviceAdded; sender=:1.0

string:/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_310B-61B6

```

----------

## tom.barbeau

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais editer mon fichier fstab a regle mon probleme. C'est maintenant d-bus qui monte correctement les devices et les icones apparaissent sur le bureau. J'ai change mon entree pour la cle usb pour la monter sous /media/usb (apres avoir cree le repertoire) et enleve mon entree pour /dev/cdrom0 sachant que dbus avait cree une entree /dev/hdd.

----------

## lithium

spa dbus qui monte  :Wink: 

hal informe dbus qui informe GVM et c'est ce dernier qui prend les actions  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

je pige pas trop, gnome-volume-manager c'est quoi exactement ? C'est comme magicdev ? c'est mieux ?

----------

## omné

Moi c'est clair. Rien ne l'est.

J'ai suivi l'install la plus simple de udev et je ne sais pas comment savoir si ça fonctionne. Je n'ai écrit aucune règle. Mon /dev est tj aussi bordélique. Rien ne se monte automatiquement.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *omné wrote:*   

> Moi c'est clair. Rien ne l'est.
> 
> J'ai suivi l'install la plus simple de udev et je ne sais pas comment savoir si ça fonctionne. Je n'ai écrit aucune règle. Mon /dev est tj aussi bordélique. Rien ne se monte automatiquement.

 

tu reponds a qui ? quelle question ?   :Wink: 

----------

## omné

A tt le monde, je crois. désolé de ne pas être clair.

 J'ai lu les fils de discution, les howto (en fait je n'ai pas compris comment écrire les règles udev à cause de mes limitations en anglais et en info... et ma flemme, OK).

Je crois que udev, dbus, hal ce n'est pas prêt pour l'utilisateur bêta que je suis.

Alors si il y a des motivés pour un howto en franiçais je suis preneur. Merci d'avance. Je n'y comprend rien    :Embarassed: 

J'ai fait l'install comme indiqué dans le lien, mais après  ? Où sont montés mes périlh ? dans  /dev, dans  /media comme je l'ai lu qqpart.

En gros ce n'était ni question ni réponse mais agacement face à qqch qui m'échappe et qu'on présente comme une facilité pour l'utilisateur et le futur du système. Remarque, je ne comprend rien à /dev non plus !

Désolé si ça à été mal intréprété.

----------

## kernelsensei

ben les peripherques sont dans /dev, udev est le remplacant de devfs, il te donne la possibilité de renommer tes peripheriques, un exemple :

```
#MAXTOR_HD:

BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="OneTouch        ", SYSFS{vendor}="Maxtor  ", KERNEL="sd*", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="maxtor%n"

```

Grace a cette regle (pour mon Maxtor externe), quand je branche mon disque externe, au lieu de simplement etre identifié par /dev/sdX, il sera /dev/maxtorX, ce qui permet de mieux s'y retrouver quand on a plusieurs "gadgets" usb/Firewire !

udev se base sur certaines chaines de caracteres uniques pour chaque peripherique, une sorte de signature, dans le cas present SYSFS{model}="OneTouch        ", SYSFS{vendor}="Maxtor  "

tu peux obtenir ces infos de cette maniere :

```
udevinfo -ap /sys/block/sda/
```

bien sur, c'est un exemple pour sda, tu l'adaptes a tes besoins !

----------

## lithium

 *omné wrote:*   

> Moi c'est clair. Rien ne l'est.
> 
> J'ai suivi l'install la plus simple de udev et je ne sais pas comment savoir si ça fonctionne. Je n'ai écrit aucune règle. Mon /dev est tj aussi bordélique. Rien ne se monte automatiquement.

 

à la configuration de ton noyau du a dù cocher l'option "mount at bnoot time" de devfs, ce qui court-circuite udev.

Donc tu utilise toujours devfs.

Pour arreter ça, il faut passer l'option de boot "devfs=nomount" au noyau via grub ou lilo.

et pour ton prochain noyau tu peux supprimer completement le support de devfs et ainsi te passer de l'option ci-dessus.

PS : Je ne veux pas faire d'elitisme, mais les utilisateurs "Beta" ne devraient pas avoir de Gentoo entre les mains  :Wink: 

----------

## omné

 *lithium wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*   Moi c'est clair. Rien ne l'est.
> 
> J'ai suivi l'install la plus simple de udev et je ne sais pas comment savoir si ça fonctionne. Je n'ai écrit aucune règle. Mon /dev est tj aussi bordélique. Rien ne se monte automatiquement. 
> 
> à la configuration de ton noyau du a dù cocher l'option "mount at bnoot time" de devfs, ce qui court-circuite udev.
> ...

 

Ben, non. J'ai lu la doc. Il était dis de ne pas cocher, je ne l'ai pas fait.

Genkernel par défaut ne coche même plus /devfs filesystem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : Je ne veux pas faire d'elitisme, mais les utilisateurs "Beta" ne devraient pas avoir de Gentoo entre les mains 

 

Tu as tout à fait raison, mais je suis « Beta » et curieux... Mais quand je casse tt ma machine, je répare comme un grand. Jusqu'a présent.

Je crois que je vais surtout devoir m'atteller à la rédaction de règles udev et là, avouez que ce n'est pas super accessible. J'espérait surtout que mon lecteur de CD tt ce qu'il y a de plus basique soit reconu par les règles pas défaut mais vu que rien n'est monté automatiquement  par gnome-volume-manager il y a un problème quelquepart.

----------

## omné

 *lithium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> à la configuration de ton noyau du a dù cocher l'option "mount at bnoot time" de devfs, ce qui court-circuite udev.
> 
> Donc tu utilise toujours devfs.
> ...

 

Dans la doc il est marqué  :

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo=nodevfs

 

pour le grub.

Je vais essayer le 2.6.9 sans devfs du tout.

----------

## omné

Bon, je crois voir trouvé. J'utilise genkernel. Et genkernel onseil d'utiliser initrd. Et c'est ça qui force le lancement de devfs et si il n'est pas compilé dans le noyeau, le boot plante.

On peut donc utiliser genkernel mais il faut un grub.conf qui n'utilise pas l'initrd crée par genkernel.

Je fini la compile du noyau + nvidia et voyons voir ce que donne udev...

----------

